# Free Schwinn in NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 29, 2022)

Free Vintage Schwinn Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Fresh tune up before going into storage. Need the space. Tell me why you should get it.



					buffalo.craigslist.org


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2022)

Way Cool!
Are you the bestower of this great offer? @kirk thomas  ??

"Fresh tune up before going into storage. Need the space. Tell me why you should get it."




I Love this!!!
FREE,
(Pre War) The World Schwinn, 
for the "Right person" to, 
Enjoy the Ride....🥰😇🥳🤩😎


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 29, 2022)

Not mine


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 29, 2022)

@Hastings


----------



## Hastings (Jun 29, 2022)

Thanks! 🤞



New Mexico Brant said:


> @Hastings


----------



## Herman (Jun 29, 2022)

@Kstone


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 29, 2022)

Drop center rims..  very nice.. 🤗
I see the dropouts now.. Prewar even..
20”?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 29, 2022)

It sounds like it's free to the person with the best (tell me why you should get it story), then they will choose who to give it to. My 2 cents.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2022)

I'd show a photo to the seller of it's Schwinn brothers I own of the same era and tell him the bike will be in good company and NEVER be parted out or left outside to rot.

what a great original bike.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 29, 2022)

well, I live close......sent him a story.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 29, 2022)

Tell him you need the fenders and guard for your boy’s bike 🤣


----------



## Kstone (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh HECK yes. I'm on it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2022)

Tell him you are a true Schwinn scholar and can dismantle that bike in seconds
to part out and make a lot of $$$Money$$$.... all that matters!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 29, 2022)

Instead of asking people to lie to him about why they want (deserve) that bike he should list it for sale and donate that money to his kids school, church, local police or fire dept. and I can think of many more. A game of control the situation,  Power trip. My story would be I want to run it over with my dually.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 1, 2022)

He ended up offering it to me actually. And ghosted when I responded instantly saying I could get there in 2 hours. 
No word since after a last shot email I sent yesterday.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 1, 2022)

Kstone said:


> He ended up offering it to me actually. And ghosted when I responded instantly saying I could get there in 2 hours.
> No word since after a last shot email I sent yesterday.




Sometimes guys that aren't used to people like us get spooked by the flood of attention.......if he comes back I'll grab it on his terms and hold it for you.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 1, 2022)

of course he sort of asked for attention.


----------



## Hastings (Jul 2, 2022)

I messaged him shortly after Brant tagged me. The seller messaged me back half an hour later saying it’s still available he wanted me to have it. And then heard nothing back from him until 7:30 at night when he said I can come and get it right now. I told him I couldn’t do it right now. I needed a little lead time driving from roch. I heard nothing back from him.. told him I could do it anytime the following day or the next day. Following day heard nothing from him. text called and emailed him. nothing. Figured he went to next in line and I missed it. Then he presented the same offer at 7:00 on Thursday and I was ready.  so I hopped in the van and grabbed it. Seven-figure hundred year old house. Nice guy little older than me (seemed like a lawyer or surgeon)..said his wife didn’t like the bike. She had a five star when they lived in Colorado. Said he had it up for sale for 2 weeks for $150 and had 3 no shows or scams. He said he hates dealing it all crazy busy and said it’s now free to someone who won’t waste my time. In the email I explained  to him that me and my little girl clean up and collect bikes together. This bike is exactly like hers and would be amazing if mommy and Cassidy had matching bikes. Said it will never get parted, we’ll enjoy it and then eventually pay it forward when we are finished using it. 
Thanks Kirk for the lead! Thanks Brant for the assist! My girls are really excited to have matching bicycles. Happy 4th everyone! stay safe.
Thanks 
-Hastings


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2022)

Hastings said:


> I messaged him shortly after Brant tagged me. The seller messaged me back half an hour later saying it’s still available he wanted me to have it. And then heard nothing back from him until 730 at night when he said I can come and get it right now. I told him I couldn’t do it right now. I needed a little lead time driving from roch. I heard nothing back from him.. told him I could do it anytime the following day or the next day. Following day heard nothing from him. text called and emailed him. nothing. Figured he went to next in line and I missed it. Then he presented the same offer at 700 on Thursday and I was ready.  so I hopped in the van and grabbed it. Seven-figure hundred year old house. Nice guy little older than me (seemed like a lawyer or surgeon)..said his wife didn’t like the bike. She had a five star when they lived in Colorado. Said he had it up for sale for 2 weeks for $150 and had 3 no shows or scams. He said he hates dealing it all crazy busy and said it’s now free to someone who won’t waste my time. In the email I explained  to him that me and my little girl clean up and collect bikes together. This bike is exactly like hers and would be amazing if mommy and Cassidy had matching bikes. Said it will never get parted, we’ll enjoy it and then eventually pay it forward when we are finished with it.
> Thanks Kirk for the lead! Thanks Brant for the assist! My girls are really excited to have matching bicycles. Happy 4th everyone! stay safe.
> Thanks
> -Hastings
> ...



All's well that ends well. What a sweet pair. Congrats!


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 2, 2022)

Hastings said:


> I messaged him shortly after Brant tagged me. The seller messaged me back half an hour later saying it’s still available he wanted me to have it. And then heard nothing back from him until 730 at night when he said I can come and get it right now. I told him I couldn’t do it right now. I needed a little lead time driving from roch. I heard nothing back from him.. told him I could do it anytime the following day or the next day. Following day heard nothing from him. text called and emailed him. nothing. Figured he went to next in line and I missed it. Then he presented the same offer at 700 on Thursday and I was ready.  so I hopped in the van and grabbed it. Seven-figure hundred year old house. Nice guy little older than me (seemed like a lawyer or surgeon)..said his wife didn’t like the bike. She had a five star when they lived in Colorado. Said he had it up for sale for 2 weeks for $150 and had 3 no shows or scams. He said he hates dealing it all crazy busy and said it’s now free to someone who won’t waste my time. In the email I explained  to him that me and my little girl clean up and collect bikes together. This bike is exactly like hers and would be amazing if mommy and Cassidy had matching bikes. Said it will never get parted, we’ll enjoy it and then eventually pay it forward when we are finished with it.
> Thanks Kirk for the lead! Thanks Brant for the assist! My girls are really excited to have matching bicycles. Happy 4th everyone! stay safe.
> Thanks
> -Hastings
> ...



While I still would love to have it for myself(they were way too far anyways, Illinois here) I think it found the best place it could be. Absolutely gorgeous pair. Original paint too!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 2, 2022)

Stoked ya got it, Bro! I bet the girls are very pleased!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2022)

Fabulous pair Ken!  Glad you got it.  They look killer together!
Sorry it did work out for you Katie.  There will always be another bike.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 2, 2022)

Man,
That is a match that was meant to be, and a great story.
They look perfect together.
what a nice deal.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Jul 2, 2022)

kirk thomas said:


> Free Vintage Schwinn Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Fresh tune up before going into storage. Need the space. Tell me why you should get it.
> ...



66 yr old ,new to hobby 3 hrs .from finger lakes region of my 
Could pick up


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 2, 2022)

Yates/ vintage said:


> 66 yr old ,new to hobby 3 hrs .from finger lakes region of my
> Could pick up



Not his. They already gave it away


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Way Cool!
> Are you the bestower of this great offer? @kirk thomas  ??
> 
> "Fresh tune up before going into storage. Need the space. Tell me why you should get it."
> ...



If it were mine, I'd keep it.. Nice looking old Schwinn...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

Yates/ vintage said:


> 66 yr old ,new to hobby 3 hrs .from finger lakes region of my
> Could pick up



GO GET IT!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> Drop center rims..  very nice.. 🤗
> I see the dropouts now.. Prewar even..
> 20”?



26inch..


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Instead of asking people to lie to him about why they want (deserve) that bike he should list it for sale and donate that money to his kids school, church, local police or fire dept. and I can think of many more. A game of control the situation,  Power trip. My story would be I want to run it over with my dually.



Prolly break your Dodge 🤣😂😎


----------



## dasberger (Jul 3, 2022)

If there was ever a bike that ended up in the right place!  Nice score Ken....  

"Small wheel turn by the fire and rod
Big wheel turn by the grace of God
Every time that wheel turn 'round
Bound to cover just a little more ground"


----------

